# Let's see those homemade Jigs!!



## ssteel069

Just curious how many of you make your own jigs? Lets see some pics!


----------



## jimmyjigs

hi, started on these last week, havent fineshed yet but here is where im at.


----------



## Boboe

I tie up jigs used for fishing silver salmon in the Alaskan rivers in the summer. I tie them in chartreuse and in fuscia. It is made of a 1/2oz jighead (bought) which I've powder coated at home. I use Pro-Tec Powder Paint for this. The tail is rabbit fur, the collar is marabou, and there's a liberal dose of flashabou (aka limp tinsel) in both gold and green. Total length of this jig is about 4".


----------



## Jspencer2004

Jimmy which mold are you using for those egg looking ones? Those are coming out very nice !!!


----------



## jimmyjigs

hey texasbullred, i make mi own molds, its really heavy i think about 600 grams . i plan on takeing it down to 180- 200 feet (with some curent). last season i had some big fish on with no luck on stoping them. ive put the resin on some of my weekend project jigs. here are some pictures.

saludos


----------



## barefootin

Sweet jigs Jimmy! 
Here are a few of mine, 2 coats super glow white, some transparent color, glitter / gloss and eyes:


----------



## jimmyjigs

man , those are nice jigs, i like the pink , blue and yellow. have you tryed them out? how many grams are they? i wish i had that mold? hey interested in traiding some jigs, (painted or unpainted)


----------



## El Carnicero

All those jigs look great!


----------



## barefootin

jimmyjigs said:


> man , those are nice jigs, i like the pink , blue and yellow. have you tryed them out? how many grams are they? i wish i had that mold? hey interested in traiding some jigs, (painted or unpainted)


The jigs are 4, 6 & 8oz asymetrical & rear weighted. They do work fine. Let me know what you would be interested in and I would love to try a few of yours.


----------



## jimmyjigs

some new jigs, freshout the mold. and a new idea a friend of mine are working on "the calamardo"


----------



## hog

Dang those are nice fellas!!!!

Yall are way above my league in your ability...

I either just get a scrap piece of stainless, cut out three pieces with a plasma cutter, tig weld together, buff out smooth with a tiger paw, and hit the oven with some pro tech heat paint, glue on some eyes... tie up some assist and thats it..

Yall is plum professional 

I need more "learn'n" :spineyes:

Great job, love see'n the photos and the "how to" post yall make..


"The Amateur" Hog

PS: heck, if I could just find me a hammered diamond jig mold, I'd be a happy camper:dance:


----------



## Eastern Tackle

These are an aussie innovation, but a good shot at replicating a dunkshot/roscoe jig.




























the roscoe/dunkshot knockoff


----------



## Anthony C

WOW those look better than most of the stuff you see in the store!!! I just ordered a mold to make dimond jigs and would realy like to try to get a mold and make some of those vertical jigs and was wondering if ya'll use just strait lead of is is a mixture of lead and some other metal? Also any advice on were to get quality molds would be great. THANKS


----------



## marlin50lrs

Where did you get those molds?


----------



## barefootin

Anthony C said:


> WOW those look better than most of the stuff you see in the store!!! I just ordered a mold to make dimond jigs and would realy like to try to get a mold and make some of those vertical jigs and was wondering if ya'll use just strait lead of is is a mixture of lead and some other metal? Also any advice on were to get quality molds would be great. THANKS


I use a 50 - 50 combo of hard & soft lead. A bit more difficult to pour in this style jig, but a stiffer jig.
Collins Customs is a good start for jig molds.


----------



## Anthony C

Thanks. Any advice on were to get the lead? May sound dumb but I didn't even know there was a hard and soft lead but the only thing I have ever made has been weights wich I used scrap lead from verious things I have rounded up or was given so any advice would help!


----------



## barefootin

EBAY is a good spot; search "lead ingots" and you will find pure soft or clean wheel weight lead (hard). Most will give a description of the source.


----------



## jimmyjigs

hi , here are some jigs ive bine doing over the past weeks since mi last post. found this new paper made a test with one jig . its just like the yozuri lures , ill take a picture in the day light. i also made some bucktail jigs, powder coated and aplied acrilic resin up to where i tied the hair .


----------



## jimmyjigs

fished on jimmy jigs, wish these jacks would go away they dont let anything get pased there colomn of water. im sure the amber jacks are under there. has this ever happend to anyone ? cant get mi jigs to the botom.


----------



## hog

Man,,,, yalls jigs are VERY professional looking....

Yall are truely talented....

Hog


----------



## mlv

*Out Of The Box !!!*

Here is a LMBass Jig I made out of Moose Hair....I call it The Bad Hair Day !! It's like tying with wire !!..
Can't wait to try it out !!...:cheers:

ML~~:texasflag


----------

